# I am Giving away a FREE Week of Service to Every New Sign Up



## Power Play Wins (Jan 27, 2010)

Go to www.powerplaywins.com and register for a FREE account today and I will give you 7 whole days of Premium Service Absolutely free so you can taste the waters with my handicapping service. No hype or BS, just proven results.

opinion Whichita ST

www.powerplaywins.com


----------



## scottshapell (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for your good service


----------

